# Suggest a tanning accelerator cream/ointment



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello there, yesterday I started using sunbeds, and wondered if anyone could recommend me a tanning accelerator to apply when tanning? for yesterday the woman in the shop gave me a standard one, but thought i'd come to this section for advice, cheers in advance!


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Cheers pal, you got on well with this one did ya? I can see a couple of accelerators by the brand, theres a standard one and an 'extreme' one, was it the standard one you referred to?


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

Best one i use is Australian Gold Sinfully Black mate, turns nice colour, looks manly and smells alrite lol


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ive tried a few including australian gold and the best one for me was one called dark and dazed, no fake tan in it neither. It made me a really good colour. Wouldnt use any other to be honest.

http://www.salon-collective.co.uk/emerald_bay.php?product_id=2464


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright quality, cheers lads!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jaime G said:


> Ive tried a few including australian gold and the best one for me was one called dark and dazed, no fake tan in it neither. It made me a really good colour. Wouldnt use any other to be honest.
> 
> http://www.salon-collective.co.uk/emerald_bay.php?product_id=2464


Emerald Bay is good, I have used that same one mate ^^^


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Any update on this or would Australian Gold still be the best?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I use a product called Hey gorgeous and really do rate the stuff. buy it from Fleabay...


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

I've used this stuff called devoted code it's expensive in salons but you can get it online cheap the darkest I've ever been was from that stuff


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

But this is accellerator right? not tan lotion?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bog standard Johnson & Johnson baby oil.


----------

